# My first budding.....:)



## hydrochloride (Apr 15, 2009)

This is a couple weeks into flowering. My first crop! I am like :watchplant: and loving it!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't stay outta the grow room, huh?  I'm a first cropper too and I've just now gotten to where I don't go in there every 30-45 minutes.  Had to--I was beginning to photosynthesis.

You're looking good and green there.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 15, 2009)

The more u watch ur plant grow, the less u see grow..:hubba:   I check mine 2 a day and that before 8:30 am Off and after 8:30 pm On.


----------



## Alistair (Apr 15, 2009)

I still watch my plants all the time.  Every time I get up to make a cup of coffee, or want a break from my studies I take a gander at my plants.  However, I don't worry about them much anymore for every little blemish.  I just keep the pH dialed in properly and let them do their thing.


----------



## mrspliffy (Apr 15, 2009)

yes its funny how you can almost become in a trance looking at your plants.i just love sticking my head in the tent and checking my girls out.the smell,the increasing size in the buds/vigourous growth.spend time with your plants its good for both of you!when i first started i couldn't stop going in there:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30073

nice job my friend.these are exciteing times huh? .i dont check mine like i use too...but thought you would like to see an old post of mine...take care and be safe


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 16, 2009)

With my 1st indoor grow I had a tan from my lights I checked on them so much...lol..Now I just let them do their thing as long as my PH is stabil then so am I...take care..


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 18, 2009)

Now I'm just waiting until I stop banging my head on the lite sheilds.  I have a chronic knot on my head.


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 19, 2009)

more pics


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 19, 2009)

I forgot to mention that this is Hindu Kush.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the location in your profile. I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 19, 2009)

Very, very nice.


----------

